# Indian parents on 457 visa new born in Australia



## jumptoaussie (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello Forum members,
I am here to seek help regarding new born in Australia.
My wife and I came to Australia on 457 visa and had a kid born last week in Brisbane, Australia.
I would need help to find the process to get birth registered, how to get Indian passport and how to get a VISA for new born.
My questions might be simple, but I know it's a complicated process. I am still trying to figure out how to get birth registered and Visa process.
I have seen the passport process for new born on Indian Embassy and VFS website, but can't get details from Australia immigration site on how to get Visa for baby born in Australia.
Any help is appreciated.. 

Thanks,
Aussie in making .


----------



## msrama (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,

To register your child birth - you need to get a form (which usually hospital will give) and fill that out and sent to the mentioned address on the form with all details.

Births, deaths and marriages registries | australia.gov.au


For Passport, once you have a birth certificate - You can go to Indian Embassy and apply for passport


To apply for Visa for your child - You will need to fill form 1066 and submit all the supporting documents required.

Below is the email I received from Immigration.

_If your child was born onshore you will need to complete a Form 1066. I am attaching the below link which will enable you to download the form.


Employer Sponsored Workers (457) visa online applications

You will also need to provide the following:

A copy of your child's Australian Birth Certificate
A copy of your Passport
A copy of your child's passport (if available) this is just in case you need to travel
A letter from your sponsor acknowledging your child to be included on your current 457 visa
the completed Form 1066

Please feel free to scan your documents and attach to this email and reply. Once I have received your documents I will add your child on your 457 visa.

If your child was born offshore you will need to lodge a secondary visa application via the below link

Employer Sponsored Workers (457) visa online applications

Please attach a scanned copy of your new passport to this email and reply. Once I receive your attachment I will update the departments system.

Please note for security reasons the department does not change passport details without sighting the new passport_

PS : I am not sure if the process has changed recently. 

Hope this helps. 



jumptoaussie said:


> Hello Forum members,
> I am here to seek help regarding new born in Australia.
> My wife and I came to Australia on 457 visa and had a kid born last week in Brisbane, Australia.
> I would need help to find the process to get birth registered, how to get Indian passport and how to get a VISA for new born.
> ...


----------



## jumptoaussie (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for prompt reply msrama. I do not want to bump you with too many questions, but one final one. May I know how long it takes to get birth certificate and visa if you have experience with it ? The reason I ask is because my wife and kid have to travel to India to meet their grand parents and a naming ceremony to be done during 5th month.


----------



## msrama (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,

To get visa it take around 2-3 weeks, but I really cant remember how long does it take to get birth certificate and passport.

Better to start the process right away to get things done quickly.



jumptoaussie said:


> Thank you for prompt reply msrama. I do not want to bump you with too many questions, but one final one. May I know how long it takes to get birth certificate and visa if you have experience with it ? The reason I ask is because my wife and kid have to travel to India to meet their grand parents and a naming ceremony to be done during 5th month.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

For Child Birth Registration you need to complete the form (one part already filled by the Hospital Staff before discharge) post it to the address given. Usually it takes about 2 weeks to get Birth Certificate (standard certificate cost $52 or around, you will find all the details on the form)

Sorry I don't know the timeline for Indian Passport/visa.

Best,

Girl Aussie


----------



## jumptoaussie (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you msrama and girlaussie.. Both of your replies helped me to calculate time to get stuff.
girl aussie - Indian passport takes around 45 days (approximately 8 weeks), however if it's minor then it's 4 weeks.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Great, good luck!!

Girl Aussie



jumptoaussie said:


> Thank you msrama and girlaussie.. Both of your replies helped me to calculate time to get stuff.
> girl aussie - Indian passport takes around 45 days (approximately 8 weeks), however if it's minor then it's 4 weeks.


----------

